# Nissan Wants Z Plates!!!



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan's ad agency needs your personalized Z plates! There is a project coming up for the Nissan 350 Z and they are looking for existing personal Z plates to use for this. The plates have to be registered, and the owner must be willing to either send them the plates or drive their car to Southern California for photos. 

The shoot is planned for the week of July 8th, but the agency needs the plates by this Wednesday (7/3), so please respond as soon as possible. Plates are needed from only these states: Idaho, Nevada, Kentucky, South Carolina, Oregon, and New Mexico.

Contact:[email protected]


----------

